# Weekly Competition 2018-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U' R2 F2 U F' R' U2 R2 U'
*2. *U2 F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' F'
*3. *F2 U' F2 R U' R' U' F' U'
*4. *F R2 U F U2 F U F2
*5. *F U2 R' U2 R U F2 R2 U

*3x3x3
1. *U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U R' D R U L2 R2 B' U' L' U
*2. *B2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F D2 F L2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 R U2 F' D' F' D
*3. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F L2 R' U L B D B D2 R2
*4. *D' B2 D B2 L2 D U2 L2 D' L2 F R' B2 L U B F' R B2 R2
*5. *L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B U L' D2 B2 U B' R2 B' D'

*4x4x4
1. *Uw' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw F' L2 Rw' R U Fw2 R' D Uw2 Rw B' R2 Uw2 R' D B2 Rw Fw Rw B2 Fw' D L' F2 D2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 R' B' Fw L' R2 Uw
*2. *B' Rw R' B' Uw2 Rw' U B' F Rw2 F2 Rw Uw B' D' B Fw2 F2 Uw' F' Rw R U' F2 Rw2 R' B L2 Rw F D' Uw' R2 Fw' Uw2 B R' D2 R F2
*3. *U' B' U2 Rw D Rw2 D B D R2 D Uw' U' Fw Rw F U2 B' Fw U R2 B Fw' Rw Uw U' F2 U2 B' F' D2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw' L' D Rw F' Rw2
*4. *R Uw U' B' L R2 Uw U Fw R F2 L Rw' F D2 R' B2 R' Fw' F2 U2 Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 R2 Fw F2 U B' Uw F2 Rw2 F' D'
*5. *U2 B' F2 D Fw' L R2 B Fw' D Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U Rw' D Rw R F2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' Fw2 L Fw2 Rw2 B' F' Uw R2 U B' Fw' F' Uw' R Uw2 Rw

*5x5x5
1. *L' Lw2 Dw R' Bw' L' F L2 F D2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Rw Dw Uw' U' L2 D' U' L' D' U' R2 Dw2 B' Dw' Fw' Dw L' R' Fw2 R' F2 L Lw D B D' L2 Rw2 R' Bw' R U R B' F2 R2 D Dw2 B' Bw F' Rw Dw2 Fw' R Uw' Bw2
*2. *Dw Rw B Rw Dw Lw' Dw L2 Uw2 U R2 Fw' Lw2 U B F D' U Bw F' L2 F2 U L2 B2 F Dw2 Uw2 U Fw' L' Rw' R' U F2 L2 Uw B Lw' Rw U B' Bw' U' F' L' Lw' B2 Fw Dw U Bw Fw2 Dw Lw Uw2 U2 Fw Rw2 R
*3. *Bw Rw B' F' L R Bw Uw' F' Lw R' Dw' Uw Rw R2 Bw' R' U2 Fw2 Dw2 U L' Uw Fw' D Lw2 Dw' Bw L' Bw' F2 Lw' D Uw' Bw D2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Rw Bw' Lw2 B2 L' Bw Lw' Uw2 Lw' Uw' U' L Bw2 Fw2 U2 B' Lw D Dw U2 Fw'
*4. *F2 L' R' D' Lw2 D' Uw' L D' Bw' F Dw' Uw2 U2 F2 L' Fw2 Dw' Bw F' R Fw' F2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 D2 L' B2 Fw' F2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 D2 L2 Lw2 B' Lw Fw Lw Rw Dw2 Bw Rw' B2 Bw' Fw Rw Fw R' Fw' Dw' L R2
*5. *U' Bw2 Dw R Bw2 F D2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' L2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 F2 Dw U2 Lw2 Bw R' Uw2 Rw D' R2 D' Lw2 Rw' D' Bw' L2 B2 F' D' U2 L' Rw' U L Lw' Rw2 F' Lw2 Rw' B Rw D2 B' Fw' R Dw' Fw2 Dw' Fw L' R' B Fw' F

*6x6x6
1. *3R' 2F2 R 3F' 2L2 R B F 2R2 B U 2B2 3F L2 2R2 R2 2D2 3U2 2B 2F' F R2 2B2 2U' F' 2L' 2B' 3F F2 L' 3R R2 2F' 3R R B L 3R2 B 2F2 L 2R' 2D' U' 3F2 2U2 U2 3F 2R2 D' 3R 2R' 3F 2L' 2R B D 3U 2F2 2D2 3U 2R2 2B 3U' 3F2 L 2L 2R2 R' B
*2. *F' R' D' 3F 2F 2U' F2 L' 3U2 2U2 3F' R' 3U2 U' 2R R' U 3F 2R2 3U2 F2 2D2 2F 2R 3U U 2B 2F2 F L' U' B2 3F2 2F 2L' F' U 2F2 2D 3F D2 2D2 2B 2F2 2L F 2D2 2U' 3R2 D 3U 2U 2R' 2D 3F' F' 3U2 2U' F2 R' F2 2U' 2F U' 3R 2F2 3R 2B2 2F2 L2
*3. *3F2 D2 L 2B 2U2 2B' 3F2 R2 2F2 D B' F2 2D F' L' 3U' 3R' 3U2 L 2U' U 2R' 3U 2B 2R2 F2 R2 2F R' 2F2 D2 L 2L2 3F2 3R' 2R2 U' B2 D' F R' D2 2D2 L' B 2B 2R 3F F U2 L' R2 D2 3U 2U2 3F2 F2 3R2 D2 2B 3F2 F' 3R 2D 2R F 2L B 2B2 2F'
*4. *B' F 2D2 3F 2F2 2R' 2F2 2D' L' 2B R 2U2 2F L' D 2B2 2L R2 2B2 L2 2L 3R2 B' F' L 2U2 B' 2F 3R' 2R2 R B' 2B' F 3R R2 U 2F2 3U' B2 2U2 B2 2R' R' U' 2B 2U2 2F2 D 3U2 2F' D U' 3R2 B2 3F F 2L 2D 3U2 3F 3U' B' 2U L2 3R D U L 3R'
*5. *3U2 2F' 2U2 L 2R 3U2 U2 R D' 2R2 D' 3F2 2F' 3U L2 3R 2R B L2 2D 3F 2F 2D2 2U R' 2D 3U 2U2 3R2 2R' 2F L' 2F2 D U 2B2 3R 2B 2R R2 F' L2 2R2 3U' 3F' R 2U' F' 3R B' 2B D U2 2R' F2 2D' 2B' 3F' 2F2 3U L 2L' 3R' 3F2 2L F2 3U' 2U B 2B'

*7x7x7
1. *3B 3L2 3R' 2R2 R 2D2 F 3L' D2 2U 3B 2F2 3D2 2B' 2F' U F2 L2 3F2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3R2 2D 3U' 3R2 2U' R2 D' 2D' F' R D' 3U2 3R U2 2B 3U 2U2 U B2 3B2 2F2 F 3L2 R D 2F2 D2 3D2 2U2 B 2B2 3B 2D 3B2 3F2 L 2L R2 2B' U' 2L' F 2R2 3D2 F' 2U2 B2 U 2F2 2R2 2F' 2U' U' R2 D2 3F' L2 D2 3D' 2U' B' 2B2 2R F2 3D2 2U' L' 3F R 3B 2D2 2B' 3B2 3D' R' 2U 3B 3R
*2. *3D2 3U 2U' U2 3F' F2 2U 3R 2D 3B2 2D2 2U 3F 2F F' 3D' 2U' 3R2 D F' 2D 2F 2D' 3U2 2B2 3B F' 3D2 3B2 2R2 R' 3B' 3F 3D2 3U F2 3R2 U 2F' 2R2 D2 3R2 3D L2 B' 3B' F2 2D' 2F R2 D' 2U2 2L 3R 2R2 U2 B 3R2 B F2 3L2 D 2F F' 3D' 3B2 R' 3B2 3U2 3F2 3U 2L2 2R' 2F' U L' 3D' 3U' L' 2U' 2R D U B' 3F' 2F D 2D U B' 2F2 D 2L2 3L2 3R' 2B2 2F 3L 2B' 3R'
*3. *3U' 2B2 2L' 3B' 3D2 2U2 L2 3B 3D' 2B 2D' 2U2 U' 3B2 D2 2R' U 3F2 3U' 3L2 2U' L' 2B 2F D 2R 2U 2F2 F' 2D2 U 3F 2U B2 3B D2 2D F2 2L2 R2 B' 2U F' 3R 3U2 U' 2B' 3R2 3B' 2U' R B 2F2 F2 2L 3D U' 2L' 3D2 3U' 2U B2 3R2 F2 L' 3L 2R2 2D2 3R' 3F 3L 2R2 2D U2 B' 2B 3L' 3B2 2F L U B' D 3F' 2D2 2R2 3D' U' 3B2 2F 2L' 3U' 3B 2L2 R2 2D' B' 3L' 2F' D'
*4. *D 3D' 2L' 3D' 3L2 3U U2 2B' 3L' 2R' 2D2 3D' 2U2 U2 2L' 3L2 F' D2 B2 D' 3D2 F2 3D 3L' 3F 2D 3L2 3F 2D 3D2 F' 3U2 B 3R B' 2L2 B2 L' 3L' 3B' 3F' D2 2D 2U' 2B2 3B 2F' L 2L' 2R2 B2 3B2 3L2 3B 2D2 2R 2F2 F' 2D2 3R' 2R R' 2F' 3L R2 3U' 2U2 L' U' 2F U' 2L' 2B2 3U2 3L' 2R 3D 3R' 2U B2 3L' B 2F' 2L 3R R' U' 2F' D2 2F 2R2 3B' 2F' 2R' 3F 2U 3L' 3D' B 3D'
*5. *D' 3L R' U2 3B' 2R2 3F 2R2 2B F2 D' 2D2 3D2 3B' 2D2 2L 2D' U2 F 3D' L 2B' D2 U 3L2 D2 2D2 F L' 2D' 3F2 2F 3U2 2F2 3R2 2U 3B' D 2D 3L2 3R 3U B2 F' 2U' 3F 2U2 U2 2L' 2D L F U' 2R 3U' 3B2 3R F2 3L' F D2 2D 2F2 3U' 2R2 2B 2F R2 U' B D' 3D2 U 3R2 3B 3L2 2F' 2R2 3B' 3F2 F' R2 2U 2F D U' L 2L' 3U' 2U B' 2B' R' U2 F' 3D2 F L' 3R B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U F' R' U F2 R2 U R
*2. *U2 F' R F U' F2 R2 U' R U'
*3. *R U R' U F' R' U R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' F' R F' R F' B' D U' L' F2 L U' D' F U' R2 L' U Rw2 Uw
*2. *F2 R2 F2 D' R L F2 L' R2 B2 R D U2 L B' U' L2 D' L U B'
*3. *U R' L F2 D2 L2 D2 R L D' F B2 L' R D L D B L' D Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F2 D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U2 R' Uw' R2 U2 L D' L Rw F' Rw R D Uw' U L Rw' B R' U2 Rw D' F2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 R' B Rw2 D Uw2 F' U R
*2. *R B2 R D U2 F D' B' F L' R2 B' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 B' Uw Rw' Fw2 R' B' Rw R B2 Uw2 B Fw2 L' R U2 L' B' U' B2 D U'
*3. *Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Rw' R2 B' Rw2 B D2 U' F2 Uw' Rw R Uw2 Rw2 D L Uw U' Fw2 F' L Rw' R2 F2 U L2 D Fw U2 F' L2 F Rw' F2 L' Fw D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Fw Rw D' B' Fw' F' Dw' Uw' U' Fw Rw' Uw2 B2 Dw Uw F' U2 L2 R' Dw B' D' Fw Dw2 L2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Dw Uw2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 B2 F' Dw Rw F' L Bw2 Uw' Lw Dw U L Lw2 Bw2 Fw Lw2 U Bw' Dw' Uw' Bw' L' D' L2 R2
*2. *B2 R2 U2 Rw' Fw Lw' B2 Bw' Fw2 D L2 B Fw2 F Dw U2 L B Dw Bw2 Dw Rw' Fw D Dw2 B2 D2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' D Dw2 Fw2 L' Lw Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw U Rw' U L' U2 B2 R Uw Bw Fw' L' Uw' Fw' R D2 Dw2 Bw F2 R'
*3. *D' B' F L' R' Uw2 U' Lw2 D2 R Dw2 Lw Bw' F' Lw2 Rw Uw2 L R' Dw' Uw2 Bw' D2 Dw2 U2 B Bw2 Lw Uw U2 Lw' Uw2 R Dw' Uw' R2 B2 Rw2 D2 B' Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 U Lw' F Dw' Lw D2 L' Dw2 Lw Rw2 B' L2 B' D' Dw2 Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D2 2U 2L U B F 2U' 2R' D2 2L2 2B2 U2 3R' 3U' 2U R' 2F' 3U2 2U2 F' D' 2B2 2F2 2U2 3F R B' 2R 3F' 2U2 2L' B 2R2 3U2 2L2 B2 2U' L2 2L 2R R' 2B' 2F2 L2 2F' L' 3U 3R' 2D2 2R2 2B2 3F 2L' 2R F2 L' 2U' R2 D2 3R 3F' 2F2 F' 2D' B 2L 2D2 F2 D2 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2U' R2 B' 3B 2D2 2L2 D' L 3U 3F' 3U' 2U2 R U 3L2 3B' 2F 3D2 3U2 R' 2F2 3R' U2 3B2 2D 3U2 L' D2 3L2 U F' L2 B 2U2 2L 2F F2 2R 3D' U' 2B 2F L2 3L2 B2 3F' 3R2 3U' 3F2 3L 2D' 3U' U' 3B2 2D 3F' 2D' U 3F 3R 2R2 B 2B2 2F2 2D' L' 3L 2F 2R 3D2 B2 F2 R' 2D 3D2 2U2 B R' 3D2 2B' 3F' 2F F2 2L 2R 2B' L 3U 2U' 3B2 L' B2 3B' 2R2 3U' 2U2 2L2 3L2 3R 3B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L' R B L' B' F L' U D R2 B F' R2 D' B2 F' D' U' R' F R' Fw Uw2
*2. *F2 B U2 B2 F2 L' D' F R L B R D2 U' B' R' L2 B2 U' Rw' Uw
*3. *R D2 L' R B2 R' L U' B' R' F' U2 R2 D' R D U2 L D2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *D B F' U2 R2 U2 B D L2 F2 L' B2 D R2 L2 B' F U L2 R' Fw Uw
*5. *R' B R' U' L2 F L2 U D R' F2 U2 B' F' L' U2 B' L' R Fw Uw'
*6. *D2 R2 B' U2 R' D2 R2 L2 B F2 D2 U F B2 U D2 B' F L' B2 F Rw' Uw'
*7. *R' F U F U R' U2 L U D R2 L2 B R' L2 U2 F2 D2 B U R Fw Uw2
*8. *L' D' B L2 F2 B D2 U' R F2 D L' R' F2 U F2 B2 D' R' F U Fw' Uw2
*9. *D' B2 U' F2 R' D2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' L' U' D' Fw Uw'
*10. *D' R D B' F R2 D' U' F' B' R2 B' L2 R' D U F2 U' B' F2 R' Fw Uw2
*11. *L' B R' L2 B L D' F' D2 U' L' R F' R' F B2 L U2 D' Rw Uw'
*12. *L U2 B2 D L' B2 L D' U' F' U2 R' U D B' F2 D R2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*13. *R F' D2 R2 B' F' L2 R' B D' U2 R2 D' R' B L' B U D2 Fw Uw'
*14. *L' R B2 D' F2 L2 F R2 F B' R2 U' R' L' U' R' B2 R' F U' F' Rw Uw'
*15. *R L2 D U2 R U R' B U F R2 U2 D2 F' U' B' F2 D' R L Fw Uw2
*16. *D L D2 B2 U' F L2 D2 F B L' R F' D' B D2 F U R2 L' Fw' Uw'
*17. *B U' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' B' U' L2 F2 B' U L2 R2 B U' L Fw
*18. *F B U D2 R U' D2 B L2 B2 L D2 U L' R' B R' D L2 Fw Uw
*19. *B2 L R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 U' D2 B U2 L' F2 D B L B' Rw' Uw'
*20. *L F' L' F B2 U' R2 U' L B2 L' B2 L R B2 F R2 F' B' D' F Rw' Uw
*21. *D U2 L F L2 R' U' B U2 R U L D U2 F2 U F2 U2 D' B Rw' Uw2
*22. *R' D F' U' L2 R' U' R U' B2 L' F' D2 B L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*23. *B F' L' R B2 F' D' L' U' B' F2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B F2 R' Fw Uw
*24. *B2 R2 F2 B' U' R' U R2 L' U' R F D U' F2 U L' B' L Fw Uw
*25. *B D' B' U' L' B F' L' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 B U L U2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*26. *B2 F2 L B2 L D' R U2 L' R2 B2 U L R2 F2 L' F' U2 R' L U Rw' Uw'
*27. *D' B' F2 L' R2 B2 L R B2 R' F' D L' D2 B' U' B' U' F2 R'
*28. *U2 B' D B' U D L R F L F2 U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R' B' U2 Rw' Uw2
*29. *L2 U2 L' D' F D2 F' U L2 R2 D U' F' U' D R D' R2 F B' Rw2 Uw
*30. *R2 D' B2 L2 B' L' B2 L2 D F2 R2 F' B' D' F' D' F D' B2 U' Rw Uw
*31. *R2 U2 L B' L' B U' L2 B R2 D U F2 U D B' F' L2 B R L2 Fw Uw2
*32. *D' R' U D2 L B L' F L' U2 R B' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*33. *U2 R D2 F U' F R' U' F' B' U' F' D' L' U' F U2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*34. *B D U2 F2 L U' F2 B U2 B D2 L' U' B2 U' L2 R2 D R' Fw Uw2
*35. *L F' L' D U F' L B D2 U R2 F R2 L2 B L2 R' F D Rw' Uw2
*36. *F' D F' B' R' B2 L U' R D2 B R B D2 R2 F R D F Rw Uw2
*37. *U' F U2 R' B2 U B' D2 L' D2 U F2 R' L D L2 B' L F R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*38. *F2 B2 D' F R' U' F' L' D2 L2 D' B' D' U B' U' R B2 R D Rw2 Uw2
*39. *U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 R' B F2 D' U' R' D R' L U B2 R2 L' U2 R Fw' Uw
*40. *B2 L' B U B2 L2 F' L2 U' F' U R F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' D F2 Rw Uw
*41. *D' R' F' D' L2 F2 D2 L' F2 B' D2 B2 D U' R' B' L' U R2 D2 Fw Uw2
*42. *D2 U2 F2 U' R2 L' B' U2 L2 F D2 F2 B R' B' F R B D F' U' Fw' Uw
*43. *B' U R L2 U' B U2 F' D2 U' R L D' B L U' L2 B U Rw2
*44. *U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' L' B R2 F R' L B D' U' Fw' Uw2
*45. *F D U2 R U' R2 D' L' D U' B2 L2 F' D B2 F2 L2 B F2 D U
*46. *U2 F' U L' D' R2 L' F' R' L2 F' D' F2 D2 F R' B L B2 Rw' Uw
*47. *B2 L' R' F' D F L' R' B' D U' L2 D' L' F' L2 D2 B R2 L Fw' Uw2
*48. *B2 D2 L' R2 B L2 B2 R' D' L D2 L2 R D' L2 D' U2 R' F2 B Rw' Uw2
*49. *F R D2 B2 U F' D2 L2 D' U2 B L' D' R2 U' F' U B U2 Fw Uw'
*50. *B2 F2 D' F' R B2 F2 U' D F' B2 L' B' R' L F2 U2 B F' L' Fw Uw'
*51. *D2 L R U L' U F D R U L2 R' F U2 L' B L' B F' Rw' Uw'
*52. *F D R' B2 D U2 L' B' F2 L' B' D2 L2 U2 D2 F B2 D' U' F D2 Rw Uw'
*53. *D2 B U' D B' D2 L F R B' F' R' L2 B2 D F' B2 R F L2 Fw Uw'
*54. *U R2 F D2 U2 R2 L2 U' L' B2 L' U D F2 D B' R' B' F L2 D Fw' Uw2
*55. *B' R B R2 L' B R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B R B' L' U' F U' Fw Uw2
*56. *L D U2 B D' R F U' L2 B2 D' F' D2 R L' F D L' R' D U Rw
*57. *U L D' L B2 R B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 L B D2 F' L D2
*58. *U' F' B2 D B2 U2 D F' D L' F2 U' B F2 R' U2 D R L' Fw' Uw2
*59. *F2 R' U R2 F U R' L2 B F D' B U2 B2 U B' D F L2 Fw' Uw
*60. *D2 B F' L' F B' U2 F' U F D' U' B' F L' B L2 B U2 B Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B' F2 D2 U' F R' D' L' D' B2 F2 D L2 F
*2. *L2 F D2 F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R U B' U2 L2 D' L D L2 U
*3. *D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B L2 D' U2 R' B2 D' F2 U
*4. *R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R U2 F' L2 D B2 F2 L U2 F2
*5. *D' F' L' D' R B D' F2 D2 L F2 D' B2 L2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R B' U2 F R' F D B' F2 R2
*2. *D L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' F U' R F D U' R B' R
*3. *D2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' F' D2 R2 F2 U' L B F' R F' U2 L2 B U
*4. *D' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R B2 R U' B D2 B D2 R' U2
*5. *D2 L2 D U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R' D B U' F' D' L' U2 B2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 R F2 R U R U2 R' B2 R F' R D F
*2. *U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U F2 U' F2 R F' R2 F' D' B' R2 U2 L' U
*3. *B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 D' L U' B D' R2 U' F' D' U' R2
*4. *L2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 R' D' F2 R U' L D2 F D F2
*5. *B2 L F2 D L' F L2 F' R' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 U' R2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F U B L' B2 U F R' U' L B L2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 R2 U' R U2 R F R2
*3. *U L B D2 F U L B' L F D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2
*4. *L D2 R D2 F' U L2 D2 R2 Fw U2 Rw R2 Fw2 U2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Rw2 F' Uw' U' L2 Uw L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 Fw2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F R U F' R F U F2 R U'
*3. *F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' L D2 U2 F2 D' B' U2 R' D'
*4. *Fw2 L' Rw2 D' F Uw U2 L' Rw2 D' U Rw R F' Uw B' Rw' D2 B2 F Rw' B F2 D Fw F' R B' Uw' U L' Rw' R Fw2 D' U Fw' F' R' Fw'
*5. *Dw2 U R' F Uw2 B F L Dw2 R2 U2 Fw' D' Dw' F L Uw' Lw2 B2 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 Bw Lw2 B Uw2 L Lw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' F2 D Uw Lw2 Fw Rw' R U B2 Rw2 U2 Lw Uw Rw Bw Uw2 L Lw Fw D2 F' L' B' Lw2 B'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U2
*3. *U2 L2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 U' F D' F2 L B D2 R2 D2 L
*4. *Fw' Rw' B' Uw2 U B Fw Rw' Fw Uw' Fw2 R Fw F2 L2 U2 L2 R B Fw' L' F L U' L D' U B2 F' D' U' Rw R D U2 F' L2 Fw2 L F'
*5. *F2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Dw Uw' L2 D' Bw' Rw' Fw D' Lw' R2 U2 R' Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw Dw Uw L Lw Rw2 R' Fw' Lw2 U F2 L2 Lw2 R2 F' D2 R Bw R' Fw2 D' B2 D2 Dw L' Dw2 U' Rw Fw' L B Bw' F' Rw Uw' B Bw' F2 D2 R2 U'
*6. *2D' 3U2 L' 3R' 2R2 2U' 2R2 2F' 2D2 B' U' L 2R' D' 2D' 3U 2B D' 2U2 R2 B2 2F2 3R2 2R2 2F2 3R2 2B2 2D B 2D' B2 2F2 3R' 3F' 2D' 2U 3R D' U R' 2D R 2B D 2F 2R2 2F2 F2 2R2 2B2 3F2 2L' F R' F' D 2D2 2F2 F' 3U L2 2L 3R' 2R B' 3F 2F2 D2 2F' F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R' F2 U2 R U' R' F U
*3. *B L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' R' D2 L' B L U' B2 L B2 R'
*4. *Rw2 Fw F2 D Uw2 U2 F Rw2 Uw' U' F' U' L2 F' R2 Uw' U' L' Rw' Fw2 D Uw2 U B F2 Rw' R' Uw' R2 D2 Uw Rw B' Uw R2 U2 B' Fw L2 Fw
*5. *L2 Lw Fw' D2 Lw' B Fw2 Dw' Fw L2 U' B Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 U Bw2 F2 R2 B Lw F' R2 Fw F2 Rw Fw F' D Uw Fw' Dw Lw Fw' L Dw2 Rw2 Uw Rw B2 Dw' R2 D U2 Lw Bw' F Uw' B R Fw' F Uw B' Bw2 L' R2 F' Rw'
*6. *2L2 2R D2 2D2 2F F' 3U' 2F' 2R2 R' B D2 F2 2L 2F F 2L2 2B 2F R2 2B 2F' U' R' 2D 2B 2R' 2B D2 2R2 3U' 2F2 2U2 B2 2F' F2 2U' L' 2R2 2F2 L2 2R F 2D2 2R2 2F D2 U' 2F2 2U2 2B 2R' R' U' L2 2D 3U 2U F' D 3F 2L' D 3U2 2U' L2 2R' 3F 2U R
*7. *3R 2R2 2B 3B' 2R' B 2D2 3U' F' 3U' 3B2 D' 2D 2U U 3F2 3D L2 3R D' F' 2U2 U2 2F 2R 2D2 2U' 3B' F 3R 2R' U' 3F2 3U2 2F2 2U' L' 3R' U2 L2 U2 L 2L D' 3D2 3U2 2U' U 2L2 3L' 2R D 2U' L 2L2 B' F' 3L2 3R2 R' 3U2 2B U 2L 2R2 D' L 2F' 3L2 3R2 2U2 R' 2B2 L' 2D' 2F' 2L2 3U' 3B 3F F 3D' 2U L' 3L2 B' 3L2 2D 2U' 2L 3L D2 L' B' 2U' 3L 2U' L B 3U

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR3- DL4- UL4- U4- R2+ D0+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U1- R3- D4+ L6+ ALL4- UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR3+ DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U5+ R5+ D4+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R5+ D3- L3+ ALL0+ UR
*3. *UR3+ DR0+ DL2- UL5- U1- R5+ D4+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R3- D1- L2- ALL5+ UL
*4. *UR0+ DR2+ DL3+ UL4+ U0+ R3+ D5- L0+ ALL4- y2 U1- R0+ D2- L1+ ALL0+ DR UL
*5. *UR4- DR3+ DL1+ UL0+ U5+ R0+ D3- L5- ALL0+ y2 U5+ R3+ D5- L5+ ALL6+ DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' B U' L' U R' L' l' r' u
*2. *U B R' B' L' R' L R l b' u
*3. *R' L' R' L U B' L B' l b' u
*4. *R' L' B R U' B' R L l r'
*5. *U L U L B' U L B' L U r' b' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 3) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 4)
*3. *(0, 5) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 3) / (0, -4)

*Skewb
1. *B R U L' R B L U L' B' U'
*2. *R' L U L B' L U' B U' B' U'
*3. *B' U R U' R' U B' R' B' U'
*4. *L' R L U' R' B U L R' B' U'
*5. *U L B' L U' L' R B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U' F R U2 R U2 F' R2
*3. *R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 D F' U2 L' R2 D B' D2 R' F R'
*4. *B' F' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 U B' F2 R2 Fw F' Uw' F2 Rw2 D2 F2 D' Rw' R' Uw L' R' Fw R D2 Rw' F' Rw2 D' B2 U' L' Fw' F' Rw' Uw Fw2
*5. *Uw2 L U Rw Bw2 U2 R D2 L' Rw' B Dw R' B L2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Lw B' Fw2 Dw Bw2 D B R' Dw Uw L B2 L B' Dw' B2 D2 R B2 Bw R' Uw' B' L' F' Uw L' Bw Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Lw Rw R Fw Dw2 Bw F2 Lw
*OH. *D2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 L' F' U' F U' B' L2 U R' F' L'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL2+ UL6+ U3- R4- D5+ L1- ALL3- y2 U2- R3+ D4- L1+ ALL3- DL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R L R' B L R' L' l' r' b' u
*Skewb. *L' R U' B' R' U R' L' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 3, 2018)

2x2 - 9.80, 11.68, (14.08), 10.10, (8.80) = 10.53
3x3 - 27.03, (19.94), (42.87), 32.82, 30.61 = 30.15
4x4 - (1:41.25), 1:30.46, 1:28.17, 1:20.68, (1:14.26) = 1:26.44
5x5 - (2:36.56), 2:29.96, (2:20.24), 2:34.53, 2:30.94 = 2:31.81
7x7 - 6:02.51, 6:14.08, 6:37.38, 6:29.76, 6:12.47 = 6:18.77
2+3+4 Relay - 2:24.54
2+3+4+5 Relay - 5:00.48


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 3, 2018)

2x2 : 4.55, (4.70), (4.06), 4.19, 4.45 = 4.40
3x3 : 14.57, (12.29), 15.46, (17.54), 14.92 = 14.98
4x4 : 52.54, 49.76, 50.98, (57.94), (49.37) = 51.09
5x5 : (1:36.09), 1:38.08, (1:42.07), 1:41.89, 1:39.95 = 1:39.97
6x6 : (2:56.89), (2:41.52), 2:53.54, 2:50.23, 2:49.60 = 2:51.12
7x7 : 3:59.82, (4:13.50), 3:56.74, (3:52.92), 3:57.64 = 3:58.06
2 BLD : 58.63, DNF, 29.18 = 29.18
3 BLD : 2:29.80, 2:29.16, DNF = 2:29.16
OH : 33.78, 31.52, (28.31), 33.83, (34.67) = 33.04
MTS : 46.84, 46.89, (39.68), (1:06.02), 41.51 = 45.08
2-4 Relay : 1:26.03
2-5 Relay : 3:00.07
2-6 Relay : 5:51.64
2-7 Relay : 9:57.33
Clock : 14.58, 14.17, 13.81, (13.25), (15.66) = 14.19
Megaminx : 1:30.64, (1:24.90), 1:29.50, 1:29.54, (1:33.80) = 1:29.89
Pyraminx : (18.16), (4.66), 5.22, 5.62, 6.68 = 5.84
Square-1 : (24.36), 20.99, 23.38, 23.83, (19.72) = 22.73
Skewb : 9.33, (10.02), 6.92, (6.91), 7.57 = 7.94
Kilominx : (35.32), (41.13), 40.33, 36.37, 36.66 = 37.79
Mini Guildford : 6:21.76


----------



## Kumato (Apr 3, 2018)

For kilominx, can I use my megaminx and just solve the corners of it?

Thank you!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 3, 2018)

2x2- (7.695), 3.165, 3.201, 3.131, (3.008) = 3.16
3x3- 20.441, 23.684, (26.381), (19.959), 21.525 = 21.8
OH- 40.58, 41.562, (36.186), (1:04.054), 41.584 = 41.242


----------



## Clément B. (Apr 6, 2018)

2x2 : 5.74, 8.96, 6.77, (5.42), (12.60) = 7.16
3x3 : (20.86), (23.16), 20.88, 21.55, 22.86 = 21.76
4x4 : 1:47.59, (1:53.96), (1:18.45), 1:47.66, 1:18.91 = 1:38.05
3x3 oh : 37.04, (33.64), 38.93, (39.98), 35.62 = 37.20
2+3+4 Relay : 2:09.19
Pyraminx : 14.92, (9.68), (17.69), 13.42, 14.64 = 14.33
Sq 1: 50.08, (1:01.65), 50.60, 47.40, (38.39) = 49.36 
Beginner's method lol
Skewb : 9.70, 10.21, 9.57, (12.37), (8.61) = 9.83
I could have done megaminx but I'm way to slow and I don't enjoy it so...


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Apr 6, 2018)

3x3- (21.45), 23.92, 26.43, (29.36), 27.03 = 25.79

4x4- (2:23.56), 1:57.17, 2:10.25, (1:49.91), 1:50.88 = 1:59.43


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 7, 2018)

6x6: (4:33.55), 4:19.77, (3:59.09), 4:07.46, 4:12.21 = 4:13.15
7x7: (6:23.81 [PB]), 6:30.64, (7:17.76), 6:39.99, 7:00.34 = 6:43.66
Clock: 11.77, (10.94), 12.00, (12.92), 11.49 = 11.75
4BLD: DNF(24:08.00)[didn’t execute PLL parity], 15:58.00[PB], DNF(22:37.00)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 7, 2018)

Clément B. said:


> 2x2 : 5.74, 8.96, 6.77, (5.42), (12.60) = 7.16
> 3x3 : (20.86), (23.16), 20.88, 21.55, 22.86 = 21.76
> 4x4 : 1:47.59, (1:53.96), (1:18.45), 1:47.66, 1:18.91 = 1:38.05
> 3x3 oh : 37.04, (33.64), 38.93, (39.98), 35.62 = 37.20
> ...



Welcome to speedsolving forum!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 7, 2018)

Kumato said:


> For kilominx, can I use my megaminx and just solve the corners of it?
> 
> Thank you!


No for two reasons (at least). 
- You can see how the colours are connected in another way.
- It is clearly different to turn them.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 7, 2018)

3BLD: DNF 17.45 DNF = 17.45

skewb: 5.07, 4.44, 5.68, 4.74, 5.44 = 5.12

FMC:


----------



## Clément B. (Apr 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Welcome to speedsolving forum!


Thank you !!


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Apr 7, 2018)

2x2 : (8.61), 5.45, (4.89), 5.19, 7.27 = 5.97
3x3 : 19.64, (17.39), 20.03, (23.56), 18.36 = 19.34
3x3OH : 46.90, (50.75), (45.66), 49.69, 50.59 = 49.06
MegaMinx : (2:15.46), 2:01.15, 2:09.62, 2:00.04, (1:52.75) = 2:03.60
2x2 BLD : 2:04.29, 1:55.46, 1:59.99 = 1:59.91


----------



## Kumato (Apr 7, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> No for two reasons (at least).
> - You can see how the colours are connected in another way.
> - It is clearly different to turn them.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## James Hake (Apr 7, 2018)

*2x2: *3.83, 3.63, (3.28), (3.98), 3.53 = *3.66 average
3x3: *(10.01), 11.55, 11.80, (18.28), 13.57+ = *12.31 average
OH: *(21.60), (28.09), 27.66, 24.90, 24.94 = *25.83 average
FMC: 42 *(solution below)
*sq1: *14.71, 17.51, (20.16), 13.70, (13.27) = *15.31 average
skewb: *(10.89), 9.93, 6.90, 6.68, (6.37) = *7.84 average*



Spoiler: 42 move FMC



*FMC solution
x2 L2 U2 D' R' D' R' D *// 2x2x2 (7/7)
*z B' R U' R2 U2 *2x2x3 (5/12)
*y' L2 U L U2 F' U'* cancel into F2L-1 (6/18)
*y' R' U2 R' *// cancel into alternate solution (3/21)
*y' R' U' R U R' U2 R* // F2L (7/28)
*r U R' U' r'* // OLL (5/33)
*F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'* // cancel into PLL (9/42)


----------



## Lumej (Apr 8, 2018)

2x2: 11.34, (12.13), 8.36, (7.52), 11.95 = 10.55
3x3: (17.64), 20.85, 20.33, (26.91), 23.05 = 21.41
4x4: 2:08.10, (2:10.88), (2:05.28), 2:07.14, 2:10.54 = 2:08.59
5x5: 3:55.98, (DNF), 3:25.68, (3:17.93), 3:19.24 = 3:33.63
3x3oh: 55.91, (1:04.32), (41.76), 47.27, 50.53 = 51.24
234: 2:21.15
2345: 5:56.91
pyraminx: 16.71, (11.18), (23.97), 14.14, 22.68 = 17.84


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 8, 2018)

3x3:
31.63
20.93
27.79
31.84
27.89

OH:
48.42
1:07.43
54.64
48.85
45.59

Square-1:
21.12
16.69
16.30
15.78
16.38

Megaminx:
3:02.98
3:17.12
2:36.54
3:20.14
2:45.80


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 9, 2018)

3x3: 8.96, 12.36, 42.58, 14.25, 38.17


----------



## kbrune (Apr 9, 2018)

*2x2*: *7.76*
7.45, 7.51, 8.34, 5.63, 9.80 

*3x3: 17.12*
17.64, 15.88, 17.84, 11.85, 20.97 

*4x4: 1:29.90*
1:18.22, 1:15.86, 1:25.62, 1:34.52, 1:15.80

*5x5: 2:48.56*
2:40.01, 2:56.70, 2:48.98, 3:04.65, 2:35.03

*6x6: 6:20.40*
6:25.86, 6:01.15, 5:39.14, 7:01.44

*OH:* *46.69*
51.03, 41.74, DNF, 47.27, 41.76

*2-3-4 Relay: 1:57.04*
*
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:53.117

2-3-4-5-6 Relay: 10:48.63*

*Pyra: 13.49*
15.19, 10.57, 14.72, 7.95, 15.32

*2BLD:* *37.33*
37.33, 41.98, 40.60

*3BLD: 1:34.24*
1:34.24, DNF, DNF

*4BLD: DNF*
DNF, DNF

*FMC: 38 moves*
R' B2 R U' * R2 B R B' 2X2X2
L' D' L F' L2 F2 F2L-2
L' D2 L D' B D B' F2L-1
D2 R F' R' F D' F D F' D' L3C
*U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' insertion


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 9, 2018)

2x2: 4.141, 4.277, (4.285), 4.11, (4.081) = 4.176 average
3x3: (14.032), (11.768), 13.247, 13.921, 13.937 = 13.702 average
4x4: (1:00.743), 1:03.221, 1:09.578, (1:14.206), 1:07.904 = 1:06.901 average
5x5: (1:45.126), 2:06.247, (2:09.835), 2:02.816, 2:00.263 = 2:03.109 average
6x6: (3:36.767), 3:38.028, (3:54.622), 3:44.741, 3:47.979 = 3:43.583 average
2-4 relay: 1:27.03
2-5 relay: 3:18.526
2-6 relay: 6:56.654
2-7 relay: 13:44.173
Mini Guildford: 8:48.817
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 2:26.13, 1:56.192 = DNF mean
Kilominx: 35.162, 42.209, (32.123), (42.592), 40.45 = 39.274 average
Megaminx: (1:11.299), (1:24.706), 1:22.527, 1:14.15, 1:21.91 = 1:19.529 average
Skewb: 8.69, (6.799), 8.949, (9.272), 8.716 = 8.785 average
Pyraminx: 6.265, (8.532), (5.963), 5.17, 8.523 = 6.917 average
Square-1: 1:07.514, (47.748), 57.748, 1:09.592, (1:26.598) = 1:04.816 average
3x3 OH: 25.875, (34.471), (23.29), 29.848, 23.937 = 26.553 average
3x3 With Feet: 4:49.08, 4:32.9, (3:18.921) (PLL skip!), (5:47.204), 5:19.146 = 4:53.709 average
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:43.985), 1:31.976, 1:24.819, (1:19.02), 1:28.721 = 1:28.505 Average


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2018)

Zaksox said:


> 3x3: 8.96, 12.36, 42.58, 14.25, 38.17


I'm curious how you end up with such wildly varying times. Sub-9 and sup-40? My PB single is roughly double your best solve in that average, and I would consider both of your worst solves to be bad (for me). Care to explain?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2018)

Results for week 14: congratulations to cubeshepherd, thecubingwizard and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(140)

 1.66 applezfall
 1.67 Khairur Rachim
 1.77 asacuber
 1.92 MattheoDW
 2.04 leomannen
 2.14 TheDubDubJr
 2.19 lejitcuber
 2.29 oskarinn
 2.57 Ethan Horspool
 2.73 mihnea3000
 2.74 Nihahhat
 2.76 DhruvA
 2.87 RCTACameron
 2.92 cubeshepherd
 2.93 thecubingwizard
 3.00 sahil
 3.00 Mackenzie Dy
 3.07 OriginalUsername
 3.13 Competition Cuber
 3.15 turtwig
 3.15 Jack Pfeifer
 3.16 Duncan Bannon
 3.31 RobinCube
 3.36 [email protected]
 3.41 Elf
 3.44 Jscuber
 3.44 G2013
 3.61 speedcuber71
 3.66 James Hake
 3.72 AidanNoogie
 3.74 asiahyoo1997
 3.74 [email protected]
 3.84 CornerCutter
 3.86 sigalig
 3.90 Marcus Siu
 3.92 2017LAMB06
 3.94 tdm
 3.98 Jami Viljanen
 4.01 CubicOreo
 4.02 Shadowjockey
 4.09 CubingRF
 4.17 DGCubes
 4.17 Parker Z
 4.33 AlwinR
 4.34 TipsterTrickster
 4.35 PeterH2N
 4.40 bacyril
 4.44 ichcubegern
 4.44 Underwatercuber
 4.48 Teemu
 4.50 Aerma
 4.52 TSTwist
 4.57 tigermaxi
 4.60 Moonwink Cuber
 4.60 EdubCubing_
 4.65 abunickabhi
 4.66 MartinN13
 4.67 OJ Cubing
 4.67 Lykos
 4.68 leudcfa
 4.75 swankfukinc
 4.75 Oatch
 4.75 Mark Boyanowski
 4.76 E-Cuber
 4.83 teboecubes
 4.85 obelisk477
 4.92 ARandomCuber
 4.98 yghklvn
 5.02 Ianwubby
 5.04 NathanaelCubes
 5.10 jaym-er
 5.12 sam596
 5.17 DumplingMaster
 5.21 buzzteam4
 5.24 2016LAIL01
 5.24 PyraMaster
 5.24 Ali161102
 5.24 Dale Nash
 5.26 Katiedavies3103
 5.29 Elysian_Hunter
 5.29 MCuber
 5.31 Keenan Johnson
 5.36 CubeStack_Official
 5.47 Konrad Henry
 5.47 Fazito
 5.53 Cheunghao Tu
 5.60 oliviervlcube
 5.62 david_5647
 5.64 JackPurdum
 5.67 Bubbagrub
 5.68 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.71 xyzzy
 5.86 craccho
 5.88 whatshisbucket
 5.97 Aaditya Sikder
 5.98 The Blockhead
 6.03 h2f
 6.06 26doober
 6.06 bugybunny
 6.13 Bogdan
 6.28 speedcube.insta
 6.30 kumato
 6.31 az897
 6.40 topppits
 6.41 SpartanSailor
 6.50 Glomnipotent
 6.50 theos
 6.66 SirVivor
 6.71 Lewis
 6.99 PotatoesAreUs
 7.08 scylla
 7.16 Clément B.
 7.21 redoxxy
 7.29 VDel_234_
 7.33 Kenneth Svendson
 7.46 AdamRubiksCubed
 7.59 RifleCat
 7.77 kbrune
 7.92 kji269
 8.02 dschieses
 8.24 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.86 ToastasaurusCuber
 8.88 thunderbell cuber
 9.04 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.28 WillyTheWizard
 9.46 FireCuber
 9.97 Bart Van Eynde
 10.04 Ecuasamurai
 10.04 daniel
 10.14 Alan Bitsch
 10.24 Jacck
 10.53 Reprobate
 10.55 audiophile121
 10.55 Lumej
 11.33 CompleteCubing
 11.97 dancing_jules
 12.94 GTregay
 14.98 MatsBergsten
 15.50 Theo Leinad
 18.45 hakatashi
*3x3x3 *(165)

 7.15 lejitcuber
 7.60 Khairur Rachim
 7.83 sahil
 7.97 asiahyoo1997
 8.57 Ethan Horspool
 8.90 FastCubeMaster
 9.08 OriginalUsername
 9.48 AlwinR
 9.57 RCTACameron
 9.61 TheDubDubJr
 9.63 mihnea3000
 9.70 turtwig
 9.78 PeterH2N
 9.81 thecubingwizard
 9.81 tdm
 9.95 cubeshepherd
 10.01 speedcuber71
 10.11 Competition Cuber
 10.11 G2013
 10.28 Elf
 10.44 AidanNoogie
 10.47 uesyuu
 10.76 asacuber
 10.76 Keroma12
 11.27 Nihahhat
 11.32 typeman5
 11.50 DGCubes
 11.55 2016LAIL01
 11.59 Jscuber
 11.64 ichcubegern
 11.64 2017LAMB06
 11.75 applezfall
 11.91 Keenan Johnson
 11.96 TSTwist
 12.14 Brendan Bakker
 12.22 CubeStack_Official
 12.31 James Hake
 12.47 sigalig
 12.48 Underwatercuber
 12.51 ARandomCuber
 12.52 [email protected]
 12.57 CubicOreo
 12.62 Mackenzie Dy
 12.68 DhruvA
 12.73 Fazito
 12.73 Shadowjockey
 12.80 Ianwubby
 12.93 kkamagwi
 12.97 Kit Clement
 13.05 obelisk477
 13.36 ican97
 13.43 MCuber
 13.46 OJ Cubing
 13.48 E-Cuber
 13.50 Marcus Siu
 13.52 yghklvn
 13.55 leomannen
 13.60 oskarinn
 13.61 Glomnipotent
 13.62 Mark Boyanowski
 13.70 Parker Z
 13.94 CornerCutter
 13.96 Katiedavies3103
 14.09 Aerma
 14.11 [email protected]
 14.11 sam596
 14.12 ComputerGuy365
 14.13 Moonwink Cuber
 14.23 Paarth Chhabra
 14.30 pjk
 14.30 JackPurdum
 14.42 RobinCube
 14.44 bugybunny
 14.57 SirVivor
 14.64 abunickabhi
 14.65 Elysian_Hunter
 14.76 jaym-er
 14.79 PotatoesAreUs
 14.83 AhmetYG
 14.84 DumplingMaster
 14.94 Sixstringcal
 14.96 Kenneth Svendson
 14.98 bacyril
 15.06 david_5647
 15.17 Cheunghao Tu
 15.27 T1_M0
 15.43 Aerospry
 15.75 Jami Viljanen
 15.86 tigermaxi
 16.05 xyzzy
 16.15 Oatch
 16.20 buzzteam4
 16.43 PuzzledCuber
 16.55 Bogdan
 16.85 leudcfa
 16.88 topppits
 17.12 kbrune
 17.21 h2f
 17.37 Deri Nata Wijaya
 17.72 whatshisbucket
 17.81 kji269
 18.00 speedcube.insta
 18.11 The Blockhead
 18.17 scylla
 18.25 AdamRubiksCubed
 18.32 26doober
 18.33 TipsterTrickster
 18.35 NolanDoes2x2
 18.73 Lykos
 18.81 az897
 18.91 EdubCubing_
 19.21 RifleCat
 19.34 Aaditya Sikder
 19.36 VDel_234_
 19.43 Konrad Henry
 19.49 NathanaelCubes
 19.57 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.81 MartinN13
 20.20 teboecubes
 20.23 audiophile121
 20.30 kumato
 20.45 craccho
 21.03 Ali161102
 21.41 Lumej
 21.59 Zaksox
 21.65 ToastasaurusCuber
 21.76 Clément B.
 21.88 Duncan Bannon
 21.94 oliviervlcube
 22.28 thunderbell cuber
 22.39 hakatashi
 22.60 Dale Nash
 22.65 theos
 22.81 Teemu
 22.94 redoxxy
 23.19 JL Cubing
 23.66 InlandEmpireCuber
 23.80 SpartanSailor
 23.86 GTregay
 24.19 Bubbagrub
 24.32 Prem The Cuber
 24.56 Lewis
 25.57 CubingRF
 25.79 Petri Krzywacki
 25.93 Echidnias
 26.08 Theo Leinad
 26.43 Luke Messer
 27.23 dnguyen2204
 27.27 TylerBur
 27.47 dancing_jules
 28.11 RyuKagamine
 28.53 Ecuasamurai
 29.10 Thom S.
 30.15 Reprobate
 31.24 One Wheel
 32.56 vextorite
 32.99 dschieses
 35.60 Jacck
 35.84 MatsBergsten
 36.24 daniel
 36.79 Bart Van Eynde
 38.68 quirkster
 40.24 FireCuber
 45.15 Alan Bitsch
 46.86 CompleteCubing
*4x4x4*(105)

 31.47 asiahyoo1997
 32.18 lejitcuber
 33.37 Khairur Rachim
 33.57 Ethan Horspool
 34.88 thecubingwizard
 36.36 PeterH2N
 36.89 tdm
 37.09 speedcuber71
 37.19 FastCubeMaster
 37.82 TheDubDubJr
 38.74 Elf
 39.69 G2013
 39.96 ichcubegern
 41.67 OriginalUsername
 41.85 turtwig
 42.34 AidanNoogie
 43.47 mihnea3000
 43.97 Nihahhat
 44.29 Shadowjockey
 44.61 Competition Cuber
 44.75 [email protected]
 44.84 sahil
 45.21 2016LAIL01
 46.41 DGCubes
 46.50 TSTwist
 47.19 Jscuber
 47.20 abunickabhi
 47.66 Mark Boyanowski
 47.91 DhruvA
 48.08 cubeshepherd
 48.54 Keroma12
 49.31 CubicOreo
 49.52 MCuber
 50.48 Marcus Siu
 51.09 bacyril
 51.18 oskarinn
 52.23 Ianwubby
 52.37 Keenan Johnson
 52.72 sigalig
 53.02 xyzzy
 53.08 RCTACameron
 53.51 ComputerGuy365
 53.82 Cheunghao Tu
 55.17 OJ Cubing
 57.29 typeman5
 57.91 The Blockhead
 57.91 PotatoesAreUs
 58.61 E-Cuber
 58.76 obelisk477
 59.08 ARandomCuber
 59.16 david_5647
 59.47 sam596
 59.65 Glomnipotent
 59.88 2017LAMB06
 59.92 Mackenzie Dy
 1:00.97 Katiedavies3103
 1:01.64 Kenneth Svendson
 1:03.10 leudcfa
 1:03.88 kji269
 1:04.27 buzzteam4
 1:06.90 Parker Z
 1:07.76 RobinCube
 1:08.03 Moonwink Cuber
 1:09.65 JackPurdum
 1:09.87 Bogdan
 1:10.94 26doober
 1:10.94 T1_M0
 1:11.37 Elysian_Hunter
 1:11.39 topppits
 1:12.05 bugybunny
 1:14.39 tigermaxi
 1:14.80 Jami Viljanen
 1:15.74 jaym-er
 1:15.99 Lykos
 1:18.17 RifleCat
 1:19.17 audiophile121
 1:19.90 kbrune
 1:20.01 Bubbagrub
 1:25.64 One Wheel
 1:26.44 Reprobate
 1:28.04 SpartanSailor
 1:28.81 VDel_234_
 1:30.03 Konrad Henry
 1:31.94 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:37.95 Teemu
 1:38.05 Clément B.
 1:41.53 GTregay
 1:43.18 hakatashi
 1:43.63 Lewis
 1:44.48 kumato
 1:50.79 Ali161102
 1:51.02 TylerBur
 1:54.27 AdamRubiksCubed
 1:56.95 SirVivor
 1:59.43 Petri Krzywacki
 2:01.70 MatsBergsten
 2:02.83 ToastasaurusCuber
 2:08.59 Lumej
 2:17.15 NathanaelCubes
 2:23.07 dancing_jules
 2:41.50 scylla
 2:46.18 Bart Van Eynde
 3:24.76 Ecuasamurai
 DNF applezfall
 DNF CompleteCubing
*5x5x5*(71)

 56.52 lejitcuber
 57.62 asiahyoo1997
 1:10.56 Ethan Horspool
 1:11.15 mihnea3000
 1:12.46 Elf
 1:14.63 TheDubDubJr
 1:15.26 thecubingwizard
 1:15.36 speedcuber71
 1:16.11 Khairur Rachim
 1:17.85 Nihahhat
 1:19.19 turtwig
 1:20.35 Shadowjockey
 1:21.71 ichcubegern
 1:24.14 Keroma12
 1:25.27 sahil
 1:25.30 OriginalUsername
 1:25.34 DGCubes
 1:26.89 abunickabhi
 1:27.34 Mark Boyanowski
 1:32.81 cubeshepherd
 1:34.28 sigalig
 1:35.41 AidanNoogie
 1:35.90 DhruvA
 1:35.92 TSTwist
 1:37.43 Marcus Siu
 1:38.17 Ianwubby
 1:39.97 bacyril
 1:40.14 pjk
 1:40.30 Sixstringcal
 1:40.36 CubicOreo
 1:42.46 xyzzy
 1:44.40 tdm
 1:45.21 Brendan Bakker
 1:45.92 MCuber
 1:48.45 G2013
 1:51.23 RCTACameron
 1:52.18 Glomnipotent
 1:52.60 Cheunghao Tu
 1:54.29 obelisk477
 1:55.04 az897
 1:56.05 Jscuber
 1:57.25 oskarinn
 1:57.55 ARandomCuber
 1:58.74 david_5647
 2:01.59 2016LAIL01
 2:02.59 T1_M0
 2:03.10 Parker Z
 2:03.90 buzzteam4
 2:04.31 PotatoesAreUs
 2:04.49 Bogdan
 2:04.86 leudcfa
 2:05.71 Kenneth Svendson
 2:05.85 OJ Cubing
 2:08.62 sam596
 2:10.31 jaym-er
 2:19.15 audiophile121
 2:19.41 Lykos
 2:31.30 RifleCat
 2:31.81 Reprobate
 2:43.78 One Wheel
 2:48.56 kbrune
 2:53.69 topppits
 3:01.32 GTregay
 3:09.23 VDel_234_
 3:18.12 kumato
 3:24.07 Ali161102
 3:26.15 AdamRubiksCubed
 3:33.63 Lumej
 3:43.87 SpartanSailor
 3:54.53 MatsBergsten
 5:06.25 ToastasaurusCuber
*6x6x6*(43)

 1:42.62 asiahyoo1997
 2:18.76 thecubingwizard
 2:24.04 Shadowjockey
 2:24.86 Elf
 2:37.11 Mark Boyanowski
 2:37.37 ichcubegern
 2:41.91 Keroma12
 2:49.14 turtwig
 2:51.12 bacyril
 2:52.89 TSTwist
 2:53.53 sigalig
 3:01.76 OriginalUsername
 3:01.86 cubeshepherd
 3:03.96 DGCubes
 3:04.23 abunickabhi
 3:16.07 Ianwubby
 3:20.65 Kit Clement
 3:20.87 Marcus Siu
 3:21.92 G2013
 3:26.80 CubicOreo
 3:40.29 PotatoesAreUs
 3:43.58 Parker Z
 3:57.58 buzzteam4
 4:00.94 david_5647
 4:09.37 ARandomCuber
 4:13.15 MattP98
 4:16.42 Cheunghao Tu
 4:16.77 Kenneth Svendson
 4:48.95 leudcfa
 4:56.41 Mike Hughey
 4:57.49 Lykos
 5:01.95 Jscuber
 5:30.42 RyuKagamine
 5:54.17 GTregay
 6:29.48 kbrune
 6:43.85 Ali161102
 7:06.89 MatsBergsten
 7:35.54 Glomnipotent
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF sam596
*7x7x7*(30)

 2:42.39 asiahyoo1997
 2:53.68 lejitcuber
 3:19.05 ichcubegern
 3:22.01 Shadowjockey
 3:32.10 thecubingwizard
 3:34.81 Elf
 3:58.07 bacyril
 4:19.41 G2013
 4:23.55 AidanNoogie
 4:27.50 Ianwubby
 4:34.54 sigalig
 4:41.05 DGCubes
 4:57.72 OriginalUsername
 5:03.96 cubeshepherd
 5:25.57 Marcus Siu
 5:46.36 abunickabhi
 6:06.42 Cheunghao Tu
 6:17.41 PotatoesAreUs
 6:18.77 Reprobate
 6:18.81 Kenneth Svendson
 6:43.66 MattP98
 6:45.34 ARandomCuber
 6:46.14 Lykos
 7:02.41 Mike Hughey
 8:39.85 GTregay
 8:41.22 leudcfa
 9:42.04 redoxxy
12:43.83 Glomnipotent
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(107)

 10.87 CompleteCubing
 12.20 Khairur Rachim
 13.57 asiahyoo1997
 14.17 tdm
 14.61 sahil
 14.72 lejitcuber
 15.53 Cheunghao Tu
 16.50 ichcubegern
 16.82 mihnea3000
 16.99 typeman5
 18.57 OriginalUsername
 18.61 cubeshepherd
 18.90 CubicOreo
 19.08 Nihahhat
 19.44 thecubingwizard
 19.80 abunickabhi
 19.81 TheDubDubJr
 20.28 speedcuber71
 20.46 2016LAIL01
 20.53 Jscuber
 21.27 applezfall
 21.37 asacuber
 21.69 Sixstringcal
 21.73 RCTACameron
 21.90 ARandomCuber
 22.23 sigalig
 22.26 2017LAMB06
 22.31 DhruvA
 22.40 Shadowjockey
 22.69 Paarth Chhabra
 22.70 Elf
 23.13 AidanNoogie
 23.14 TSTwist
 23.73 leomannen
 23.75 DGCubes
 24.21 Keroma12
 24.28 Kit Clement
 24.37 YY
 24.50 oskarinn
 24.96 T1_M0
 25.83 James Hake
 26.55 Parker Z
 27.15 Mark Boyanowski
 27.34 G2013
 27.74 Ianwubby
 28.18 AhmetYG
 28.83 Marcus Siu
 28.88 MCuber
 29.28 Bogdan
 29.76 Glomnipotent
 30.78 Katiedavies3103
 30.97 sam596
 31.03 yghklvn
 31.39 JackPurdum
 31.40 bugybunny
 31.59 leudcfa
 31.63 obelisk477
 32.17 Aerospry
 32.58 Moreno van Rooijen
 32.62 Lykos
 32.65 ComputerGuy365
 33.04 bacyril
 33.18 Kenneth Svendson
 33.52 Aerma
 33.59 [email protected]
 33.63 SirVivor
 33.66 MartinN13
 34.13 buzzteam4
 34.47 OJ Cubing
 35.14 ican97
 35.47 NathanaelCubes
 35.94 Oatch
 36.00 RobinCube
 36.16 Keenan Johnson
 36.50 TipsterTrickster
 37.20 Clément B.
 37.28 redoxxy
 37.42 tigermaxi
 37.96 RyuKagamine
 38.18 craccho
 38.77 david_5647
 41.24 Duncan Bannon
 41.53 Bubbagrub
 42.02 RifleCat
 42.66 PotatoesAreUs
 42.79 thunderbell cuber
 46.30 AdamRubiksCubed
 46.69 kbrune
 46.89 E-Cuber
 47.13 Dale Nash
 49.06 Aaditya Sikder
 49.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 50.64 Thom S.
 50.82 One Wheel
 51.24 Lumej
 52.36 ToastasaurusCuber
 59.46 kumato
 1:01.38 Konrad Henry
 1:07.09 Ali161102
 1:12.88 dancing_jules
 1:21.44 SpartanSailor
 1:26.58 daniel
 1:36.74 scylla
 1:42.80 hakatashi
 1:56.72 quirkster
 2:35.26 Bart Van Eynde
 3:30.26 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(14)

 50.97 cubeshepherd
 1:07.45 redoxxy
 1:13.12 Nihahhat
 1:15.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.43 MartinN13
 1:36.27 RCTACameron
 1:38.98 OriginalUsername
 2:06.68 abunickabhi
 2:13.21 One Wheel
 2:16.63 Underwatercuber
 2:41.66 Lykos
 4:03.16 RifleCat
 4:15.13 G2013
 4:53.44 Parker Z
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(53)

 3.09 applezfall
 4.34 TheDubDubJr
 4.46 lejitcuber
 4.73 asacuber
 6.47 asiahyoo1997
 6.70 RCTACameron
 6.97 thecubingwizard
 8.07 EdubCubing_
 9.26 turtwig
 9.50 leomannen
 9.58 oskarinn
 13.11 cubeshepherd
 13.15 Competition Cuber
 13.17 sigalig
 14.25 ichcubegern
 16.19 Marcus Siu
 16.59 OriginalUsername
 17.99 abunickabhi
 18.39 G2013
 18.72 Nihahhat
 20.66 2017LAMB06
 22.68 OJ Cubing
 24.30 DGCubes
 27.34 tdm
 28.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 29.18 bacyril
 31.62 Shadowjockey
 31.94 MatsBergsten
 37.33 kbrune
 38.37 Oatch
 38.47 Bubbagrub
 40.55 NathanaelCubes
 43.43 PotatoesAreUs
 46.19 Jacck
 48.35 MCuber
 49.57 SpartanSailor
 52.77 Bogdan
 54.28 whatshisbucket
 55.88 RyuKagamine
 57.01 TipsterTrickster
 1:03.38 scylla
 1:18.34 dnguyen2204
 1:34.47 jaym-er
 1:34.83 az897
 1:37.28 Dale Nash
 1:45.76 Glomnipotent
 1:46.44 topppits
 1:55.46 Aaditya Sikder
 1:56.19 Parker Z
 2:50.71 tigermaxi
 DNF RifleCat
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF E-Cuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(47)

 17.45 daniel lin
 30.52 sigalig
 30.80 ican97
 32.60 G2013
 33.55 pinser
 34.44 abunickabhi
 43.88 OJ Cubing
 49.91 speedcuber71
 1:08.66 Cheunghao Tu
 1:08.88 Keenan Johnson
 1:10.21 cubeshepherd
 1:13.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:15.22 Lykos
 1:16.39 turtwig
 1:17.02 h2f
 1:20.61 thecubingwizard
 1:24.09 MatsBergsten
 1:27.97 ichcubegern
 1:34.24 kbrune
 1:34.50 Shadowjockey
 1:38.51 redoxxy
 1:53.32 Oatch
 1:53.49 scylla
 1:57.56 tdm
 2:05.25 2017LAMB06
 2:09.14 sam596
 2:21.95 leudcfa
 2:29.16 bacyril
 2:49.39 Glomnipotent
 3:08.55 2016LAIL01
 3:09.70 Jacck
 3:30.76 PotatoesAreUs
 3:43.32 topppits
 3:59.67 RyuKagamine
 4:02.18 TipsterTrickster
 4:25.38 dschieses
 4:58.55 Bogdan
 5:00.40 dancing_jules
 6:47.25 SpartanSailor
 7:00.05 MCuber
10:32.12 One Wheel
 DNF az897
 DNF Katiedavies3103
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(15)

 2:31.52 G2013
 3:01.63 sigalig
 3:30.27 abunickabhi
 6:33.00 OJ Cubing
 7:47.04 cubeshepherd
 8:06.23 MatsBergsten
 8:16.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:42.06 Keenan Johnson
 9:24.40 Jacck
15:58.00 MattP98
33:37.74 Glomnipotent
 DNF kbrune
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:43.81 pinser
10:04.87 the super cuber
13:53.01 MatsBergsten
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF sigalig
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(6)

15:02.87 Killernerd24
38:21.34 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(5)

 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

45/48 (59:52)  the super cuber
12/13 (48:28)  Deri Nata Wijaya
17/25 ( 1:00)  T1_M0
8/10 (50:17)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (55:22)  cubeshepherd
5/5 (10:26)  Lykos
6/8 (12:23)  G2013
2/2 ( 1:52)  ican97
2/3 (14:03)  Jacck
0/2 ( 1:10)  Cheunghao Tu
0/23 ( 6:00)  E-Cuber
0/19 (35:42)  abunickabhi
*3x3 Match the scramble*(26)

 39.92 thecubingwizard
 44.28 TheDubDubJr
 45.08 bacyril
 49.60 tdm
 50.29 T1_M0
 51.77 abunickabhi
 54.11 Shadowjockey
 55.67 cubeshepherd
 56.40 speedcuber71
 58.21 speedcube.insta
 59.94 sigalig
 1:09.01 Marcus Siu
 1:10.23 Keenan Johnson
 1:14.65 Bogdan
 1:26.89 Kenneth Svendson
 1:28.50 Parker Z
 1:42.82 Cheunghao Tu
 2:14.32 TSTwist
 2:16.49 RifleCat
 2:27.08 Glomnipotent
 3:21.56 oskarinn
 5:05.73 scylla
 DNF G2013
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF sahil
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(67)

 45.79 Khairur Rachim
 46.93 Elf
 48.73 G2013
 51.95 thecubingwizard
 53.98 sahil
 55.68 Ethan Horspool
 56.09 ichcubegern
 57.86 turtwig
 58.70 DGCubes
 59.29 TheDubDubJr
 59.33 Shadowjockey
 59.79 cubeshepherd
 1:00.03 OriginalUsername
 1:03.49 TSTwist
 1:04.18 tdm
 1:09.72 Nihahhat
 1:10.15 Mark Boyanowski
 1:10.17 Jscuber
 1:10.28 DhruvA
 1:10.84 Glomnipotent
 1:11.53 AidanNoogie
 1:11.64 Keenan Johnson
 1:11.71 E-Cuber
 1:12.70 Ianwubby
 1:13.42 oskarinn
 1:14.07 abunickabhi
 1:14.45 Katiedavies3103
 1:15.09 Marcus Siu
 1:19.71 2017LAMB06
 1:20.61 obelisk477
 1:21.67 OJ Cubing
 1:22.98 david_5647
 1:26.03 bacyril
 1:27.03 Parker Z
 1:27.69 leudcfa
 1:29.11 ARandomCuber
 1:30.32 Elysian_Hunter
 1:32.08 JackPurdum
 1:34.12 Lykos
 1:34.77 tigermaxi
 1:35.72 Cheunghao Tu
 1:37.77 sam596
 1:43.99 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.80 Bogdan
 1:53.21 26doober
 1:57.04 kbrune
 2:04.63 Ali161102
 2:06.69 RifleCat
 2:07.13 Lewis
 2:07.80 hakatashi
 2:09.19 Clément B.
 2:10.15 AdamRubiksCubed
 2:10.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:14.69 Konrad Henry
 2:15.10 SpartanSailor
 2:15.74 Teemu
 2:17.49 kumato
 2:21.15 Lumej
 2:24.54 Reprobate
 2:37.51 GTregay
 2:49.32 ToastasaurusCuber
 2:59.09 scylla
 3:01.92 Jacck
 3:09.51 MatsBergsten
 3:19.23 Bart Van Eynde
 4:05.88 daniel
 4:54.35 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)

 1:57.82 Khairur Rachim
 2:07.53 thecubingwizard
 2:08.40 Ethan Horspool
 2:09.46 ichcubegern
 2:13.63 turtwig
 2:17.58 Shadowjockey
 2:19.81 TheDubDubJr
 2:23.71 OriginalUsername
 2:24.60 sahil
 2:25.03 Mark Boyanowski
 2:28.67 Nihahhat
 2:30.51 G2013
 2:36.83 abunickabhi
 2:38.70 DGCubes
 2:42.33 Ianwubby
 2:42.92 TSTwist
 2:46.96 cubeshepherd
 2:53.16 Marcus Siu
 2:55.36 Katiedavies3103
 2:55.46 Jscuber
 2:57.50 DhruvA
 3:00.07 bacyril
 3:15.34 OJ Cubing
 3:17.18 Glomnipotent
 3:18.52 Parker Z
 3:26.54 obelisk477
 3:28.11 Cheunghao Tu
 3:29.03 ARandomCuber
 3:45.91 leudcfa
 3:53.20 Kenneth Svendson
 4:03.14 Lykos
 4:17.00 26doober
 4:29.06 Bogdan
 4:53.11 kbrune
 4:57.48 Lewis
 5:00.48 Reprobate
 5:07.71 RifleCat
 5:35.54 SpartanSailor
 5:37.67 Ali161102
 5:56.91 Lumej
 6:11.20 Jacck
 6:13.74 kumato
 6:27.92 GTregay
 6:28.54 AdamRubiksCubed
 7:17.84 MatsBergsten
 7:58.53 ToastasaurusCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)

 4:24.72 ichcubegern
 4:28.23 thecubingwizard
 4:56.38 Shadowjockey
 5:14.54 OriginalUsername
 5:22.69 TSTwist
 5:37.42 Ethan Horspool
 5:39.71 Mark Boyanowski
 5:45.52 DGCubes
 5:51.64 bacyril
 6:04.06 abunickabhi
 6:08.85 cubeshepherd
 6:56.65 Parker Z
 7:31.24 obelisk477
 7:32.09 Cheunghao Tu
 7:46.28 Kenneth Svendson
 8:45.16 leudcfa
 8:52.06 Lykos
 9:25.30 Glomnipotent
 9:55.77 26doober
10:34.72 Lewis
10:48.63 kbrune
11:20.27 GTregay
11:37.50 Jacck
12:13.78 Ali161102
15:15.81 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 8:33.97 ichcubegern
 8:42.68 Mark Boyanowski
 8:44.12 Shadowjockey
 9:25.22 TSTwist
 9:54.51 G2013
 9:57.33 bacyril
10:06.93 OriginalUsername
10:56.97 DGCubes
11:30.72 abunickabhi
11:42.07 oskarinn
12:16.54 cubeshepherd
12:21.28 Marcus Siu
13:18.80 Cheunghao Tu
13:44.17 Parker Z
15:21.53 obelisk477
15:50.77 Kenneth Svendson
16:49.71 Lykos
18:28.56 Glomnipotent
19:47.51 GTregay
19:50.69 theos
20:53.76 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(24)

24 Shadowjockey
26 TheDubDubJr
29 Bubbagrub
30 Jacck
32 craccho
32 yghklvn
32 Paarth Chhabra
32 h2f
33 asacuber
33 theos
34 Bogdan
34 DGCubes
34 G2013
35 mutlu ozcelebi
38 abunickabhi
38 kbrune
39 tdm
42 James Hake
43 scylla
49 cubeshepherd
51 Aerma
52 Kenneth Svendson
82 ToastasaurusCuber
DNF  daniel lin
*Skewb*(91)

 2.36 lejitcuber
 3.11 MattheoDW
 4.01 Jack Pfeifer
 4.06 Nihahhat
 4.21 cubeshepherd
 4.71 TheDubDubJr
 4.73 asacuber
 4.89 [email protected]
 4.89 abhashrajbhandari
 4.92 TSTwist
 4.92 ichcubegern
 4.98 Katiedavies3103
 5.08 applezfall
 5.08 daniel lin
 5.08 Elf
 5.14 Marcus Siu
 5.21 thecubingwizard
 5.36 TipsterTrickster
 5.42 leomannen
 5.57 2016LAIL01
 5.64 speedcuber71
 5.74 CubicOreo
 5.96 DhruvA
 6.02 sam596
 6.15 Kit Clement
 6.17 MCuber
 6.42 oskarinn
 6.46 FastCubeMaster
 6.68 leudcfa
 6.69 Aerma
 6.70 G2013
 7.01 OriginalUsername
 7.04 MartinN13
 7.07 DGCubes
 7.07 ComputerGuy365
 7.18 mihnea3000
 7.30 2017LAMB06
 7.34 CompleteCubing
 7.42 tdm
 7.49 AidanNoogie
 7.55 Shadowjockey
 7.56 [email protected]
 7.72 oliviervlcube
 7.74 Lykos
 7.84 James Hake
 7.94 bacyril
 8.05 AdamRubiksCubed
 8.44 CornerCutter
 8.75 whatshisbucket
 8.76 Bubbagrub
 8.78 Parker Z
 9.13 Underwatercuber
 9.20 Bogdan
 9.21 ARandomCuber
 9.26 Mackenzie Dy
 9.56 tigermaxi
 9.75 theos
 9.79 Jscuber
 9.83 Clément B.
 10.07 SpartanSailor
 10.14 E-Cuber
 10.25 OJ Cubing
 10.43 Lewis
 10.53 The Blockhead
 10.75 xyzzy
 10.77 Keenan Johnson
 10.85 RobinCube
 11.22 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.34 teboecubes
 11.81 david_5647
 12.76 dschieses
 13.07 Ianwubby
 13.17 RifleCat
 13.26 Ali161102
 13.85 redoxxy
 14.25 JackPurdum
 14.65 JL Cubing
 14.81 Moonwink Cuber
 14.88 Kenneth Svendson
 15.88 dancing_jules
 16.31 Mike Hughey
 16.72 topppits
 17.07 Cheunghao Tu
 17.49 SirVivor
 17.70 RCTACameron
 19.76 FireCuber
 22.41 MatsBergsten
 26.03 NathanaelCubes
 26.90 Echidnias
 31.10 dnguyen2204
 43.67 scylla
*Clock*(37)

 6.89 sam596
 6.91 Underwatercuber
 7.80 ARandomCuber
 8.14 MartinN13
 8.29 TheDubDubJr
 9.28 cubeshepherd
 9.55 lejitcuber
 11.06 MCuber
 11.21 Katiedavies3103
 11.40 OJ Cubing
 11.49 Nihahhat
 11.75 MattP98
 12.94 TipsterTrickster
 13.41 oliviervlcube
 13.79 redoxxy
 14.02 Marcus Siu
 14.19 bacyril
 14.28 PuzzledCuber
 14.61 YY
 15.10 asacuber
 15.25 Shadowjockey
 15.64 Kenneth Svendson
 15.84 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.03 ichcubegern
 16.37 G2013
 16.54 RyuKagamine
 16.67 DGCubes
 16.81 Lykos
 19.26 Ali161102
 19.32 AidanNoogie
 19.72 OriginalUsername
 20.43 sigalig
 20.95 DhruvA
 25.10 Bubbagrub
 DNF RCTACameron
 DNF Cheunghao Tu
 DNF Clément B.
*Pyraminx*(96)

 2.46 applezfall
 2.49 CompleteCubing
 2.69 DGCubes
 2.89 AlwinR
 3.03 lejitcuber
 3.27 FastCubeMaster
 3.35 MattheoDW
 3.37 RobinCube
 3.42 2016LAIL01
 3.67 oliviervlcube
 3.77 TSTwist
 3.80 Jack Pfeifer
 3.80 CornerCutter
 3.89 E-Cuber
 4.03 asacuber
 4.29 mihnea3000
 4.42 MartinN13
 4.52 Competition Cuber
 4.70 cubeshepherd
 5.01 thecubingwizard
 5.02 Shadowjockey
 5.11 TheDubDubJr
 5.18 Nihahhat
 5.46 ichcubegern
 5.47 Elf
 5.63 T1_M0
 5.83 leomannen
 5.84 bacyril
 6.04 Dale Nash
 6.20 sahil
 6.29 oskarinn
 6.31 G2013
 6.31 DhruvA
 6.58 Marcus Siu
 6.78 CubicOreo
 6.85 MCuber
 6.91 Parker Z
 7.13 OriginalUsername
 7.15 Keenan Johnson
 7.48 Lewis
 7.59 tigermaxi
 7.79 [email protected]
 8.21 Katiedavies3103
 8.22 NathanaelCubes
 8.39 RCTACameron
 8.41 teboecubes
 8.55 Teemu
 8.55 Kit Clement
 8.62 TipsterTrickster
 8.65 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.74 AidanNoogie
 8.74 kumato
 8.74 Ianwubby
 8.83 Jami Viljanen
 8.87 ARandomCuber
 8.95 sigalig
 9.07 speedcuber71
 9.09 RifleCat
 10.14 2017LAMB06
 10.22 EdubCubing_
 10.26 redoxxy
 10.33 OJ Cubing
 10.61 tdm
 10.68 Kenneth Svendson
 10.81 david_5647
 10.94 Jscuber
 10.97 abunickabhi
 11.34 Lykos
 11.63 AdamRubiksCubed
 11.70 FireCuber
 12.13 Aerma
 12.15 leudcfa
 12.36 bugybunny
 13.49 kbrune
 14.13 Ecuasamurai
 14.27 CubingRF
 14.33 Clément B.
 14.35 Mike Hughey
 14.49 JackPurdum
 14.91 Bubbagrub
 15.19 theos
 16.09 topppits
 16.10 dschieses
 16.25 Glomnipotent
 16.26 ToastasaurusCuber
 16.36 GTregay
 16.85 scylla
 17.84 Lumej
 18.23 Echidnias
 18.64 craccho
 20.22 Cheunghao Tu
 22.05 Konrad Henry
 24.13 dnguyen2204
 27.41 SpartanSailor
 37.92 MatsBergsten
 DNF dancing_jules
*Megaminx*(47)

 49.71 Elf
 51.81 thecubingwizard
 1:03.79 AidanNoogie
 1:03.93 CubeStack_Official
 1:07.61 DGCubes
 1:09.64 DhruvA
 1:13.75 ichcubegern
 1:14.72 TheDubDubJr
 1:14.76 whatshisbucket
 1:18.62 cubeshepherd
 1:18.86 sahil
 1:19.17 CubicOreo
 1:19.53 Parker Z
 1:20.08 Nihahhat
 1:20.60 Shadowjockey
 1:24.72 OriginalUsername
 1:29.89 bacyril
 1:34.22 ARandomCuber
 1:35.15 2016LAIL01
 1:35.74 Kit Clement
 1:46.83 speedcuber71
 1:47.35 Katiedavies3103
 1:49.62 RCTACameron
 1:49.95 RifleCat
 1:55.73 NathanaelCubes
 1:59.16 Elysian_Hunter
 2:00.29 abunickabhi
 2:00.92 oskarinn
 2:02.43 leudcfa
 2:03.15 Marcus Siu
 2:03.60 Aaditya Sikder
 2:09.74 OJ Cubing
 2:10.50 E-Cuber
 2:13.46 Lewis
 2:15.54 Bogdan
 2:29.74 GTregay
 2:39.70 Lykos
 2:46.91 One Wheel
 2:49.10 Cheunghao Tu
 3:01.97 Thom S.
 3:02.99 scylla
 3:05.85 DumplingMaster
 3:13.45 sam596
 4:08.25 Glomnipotent
 5:36.75 SpartanSailor
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(18)

 25.57 cubeshepherd
 27.85 Elf
 30.59 DGCubes
 30.79 TheDubDubJr
 33.21 Zafimi
 37.79 bacyril
 39.27 Parker Z
 39.32 OriginalUsername
 39.53 ichcubegern
 39.53 Shadowjockey
 43.42 Nihahhat
 45.82 Elysian_Hunter
 46.91 CubeStack_Official
 48.69 RifleCat
 1:17.78 david_5647
 1:17.91 Mike Hughey
 1:33.75 Lykos
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(63)

 9.68 Sixstringcal
 11.12 uesyuu
 11.66 lejitcuber
 11.69 Marcus Siu
 11.88 thecubingwizard
 12.33 speedcuber71
 12.54 AlwinR
 12.85 Shadowjockey
 13.06 MattheoDW
 15.26 ichcubegern
 15.31 James Hake
 15.75 applezfall
 16.46 Thom S.
 16.98 AidanNoogie
 18.31 asacuber
 18.61 cubeshepherd
 18.68 TheDubDubJr
 19.23 sigalig
 19.54 G2013
 19.62 Nihahhat
 20.92 Competition Cuber
 21.07 DhruvA
 21.59 DGCubes
 21.82 bugybunny
 22.73 bacyril
 23.18 leomannen
 24.98 mihnea3000
 26.32 OriginalUsername
 26.93 TSTwist
 28.31 Cheunghao Tu
 28.44 Mark Boyanowski
 28.55 Elf
 30.46 TipsterTrickster
 31.58 david_5647
 31.85 MCuber
 32.02 Bubbagrub
 32.76 sam596
 32.82 Katiedavies3103
 35.53 Jami Viljanen
 38.47 RCTACameron
 39.62 OJ Cubing
 41.37 RobinCube
 41.65 kumato
 42.91 MartinN13
 43.13 Aerma
 44.20 Lewis
 45.19 Bogdan
 46.75 Keenan Johnson
 46.88 leudcfa
 49.36 Clément B.
 49.77 JL Cubing
 49.78 Lykos
 49.94 ARandomCuber
 57.22 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:03.57 Kenneth Svendson
 1:03.84 JackPurdum
 1:04.95 Parker Z
 1:08.84 AdamRubiksCubed
 1:12.15 EdubCubing_
 1:23.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:25.13 hakatashi
 1:31.93 tdm
 DNF redoxxy
*MiniGuildford Relay*(16)

 4:37.88 TheDubDubJr
 4:53.03 Shadowjockey
 5:10.49 ichcubegern
 5:14.94 OriginalUsername
 5:21.37 DGCubes
 5:31.65 cubeshepherd
 5:32.60 G2013
 5:39.20 Nihahhat
 6:21.76 bacyril
 7:05.61 OJ Cubing
 7:54.56 david_5647
 8:48.81 Parker Z
 9:28.98 Lykos
 9:50.93 26doober
10:14.17 sam596
13:51.98 InlandEmpireCuber

*Contest results*

1252 cubeshepherd
1169 thecubingwizard
1131 ichcubegern
1116 TheDubDubJr
1103 Shadowjockey
1064 G2013
1045 OriginalUsername
1036 DGCubes
985 Nihahhat
971 lejitcuber
924 Elf
874 Marcus Siu
872 bacyril
871 abunickabhi
845 TSTwist
821 speedcuber71
807 sigalig
793 AidanNoogie
791 DhruvA
780 tdm
772 sahil
742 mihnea3000
711 Khairur Rachim
710 asiahyoo1997
707 oskarinn
701 asacuber
685 Parker Z
682 turtwig
679 RCTACameron
669 applezfall
666 OJ Cubing
661 CubicOreo
653 ARandomCuber
644 2016LAIL01
638 Jscuber
621 Mark Boyanowski
618 Cheunghao Tu
613 Ethan Horspool
599 MCuber
598 Ianwubby
593 2017LAMB06
592 Katiedavies3103
566 leomannen
566 Lykos
557 leudcfa
551 Keenan Johnson
539 Competition Cuber
535 sam596
519 Glomnipotent
480 Kenneth Svendson
473 E-Cuber
456 Bogdan
448 RobinCube
443 obelisk477
440 James Hake
435 david_5647
425 TipsterTrickster
423 FastCubeMaster
416 AlwinR
406 Keroma12
405 [email protected]
399 MartinN13
393 T1_M0
388 [email protected]
382 MattheoDW
380 Kit Clement
378 tigermaxi
374 Aerma
357 PeterH2N
349 CornerCutter
349 kbrune
346 Mackenzie Dy
344 PotatoesAreUs
338 JackPurdum
321 Underwatercuber
321 RifleCat
310 typeman5
310 Sixstringcal
307 bugybunny
304 Bubbagrub
300 Jack Pfeifer
298 Jami Viljanen
296 ComputerGuy365
296 buzzteam4
293 NathanaelCubes
281 CompleteCubing
277 MatsBergsten
276 yghklvn
275 xyzzy
266 Elysian_Hunter
262 oliviervlcube
262 Oatch
258 Lewis
255 redoxxy
254 AdamRubiksCubed
253 Moonwink Cuber
249 CubeStack_Official
245 EdubCubing_
240 Ali161102
239 jaym-er
232 topppits
230 SpartanSailor
230 Clément B.
229 kumato
227 whatshisbucket
225 scylla
225 ican97
224 Deri Nata Wijaya
219 Teemu
219 InlandEmpireCuber
215 Jacck
213 uesyuu
213 26doober
211 Paarth Chhabra
208 Dale Nash
207 The Blockhead
206 teboecubes
202 SirVivor
192 Duncan Bannon
187 h2f
182 Fazito
178 Brendan Bakker
177 Konrad Henry
171 Moreno van Rooijen
169 DumplingMaster
167 craccho
164 GTregay
160 theos
160 az897
157 Aaditya Sikder
156 AhmetYG
151 CubingRF
148 pjk
146 daniel lin
143 kji269
138 ToastasaurusCuber
136 Aerospry
130 speedcube.insta
125 Lumej
125 VDel_234_
124 RyuKagamine
121 kkamagwi
119 One Wheel
118 Reprobate
114 audiophile121
102 Thom S.
98 hakatashi
98 PuzzledCuber
95 YY
94 dschieses
86 MattP98
85 abhashrajbhandari
85 thunderbell cuber
83 dancing_jules
82 swankfukinc
75 pinser
73 Mike Hughey
67 JL Cubing
67 PyraMaster
63 Ecuasamurai
61 NolanDoes2x2
60 FireCuber
58 the super cuber
57 dnguyen2204
44 Zaksox
43 Bart Van Eynde
40 Petri Krzywacki
39 Killernerd24
39 Echidnias
38 TylerBur
37 daniel
28 Prem The Cuber
27 Theo Leinad
22 Luke Messer
21 WillyTheWizard
21 mutlu ozcelebi
18 Alan Bitsch
16 Zafimi
14 quirkster
13 vextorite


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 *
> 124. 21.59 Zaksox
> *
> 3x3 Multi blind*
> 11. 0/23 ( 6:00)  E-Cuber



These results stick out to me as unusual. Maybe it's worth checking them again?


----------



## CubingRF (Apr 10, 2018)

> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.


How do I know if I have been chosen as the gift card winner? Is there a way like forum notifications, or e-mail?


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 10, 2018)

CubingRF said:


> How do I know if I have been chosen as the gift card winner? Is there a way like forum notifications, or e-mail?



@MatsBergsten will post who the winner is on this thread. And if you do win, he will also PM you and tell you that you won and he will also give you the Gift Card code through PM. Does that make sense?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 10, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> These results stick out to me as unusual. Maybe it's worth checking them again?


E-Cubers my brother and It was just a mistake. He doesn't even do multi blind.


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 10, 2018)

*Week 14 - 2x2*

Time List:
1. 4.79 
2. (8.10) 
3. 4.70 
4. 6.24 
5. (3.91) 

= 5.24

Can you please add me in before you do the gift card?

Thanks!


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 10, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> *Week 14:*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 4.79
> ...


I don't want to be abrasive, but really? I've already done 2-7 and OH for _this_ week, would have done feet and mega if I didn't have 60-odd cows bellowing to be fed. Are you just trying to see how late you can go and still get in this week? Just go to next week's competition, and let the gift card be decided among those of us who entered when it was the time to enter. /rant


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 10, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I don't want to be abrasive, but really? I've already done 2-7 and OH for _this_ week, would have done feet and mega if I didn't have 60-odd cows bellowing to be fed. Are you just trying to see how late you can go and still get in this week? Just go to next week's competition, and let the gift card be decided among those of us who entered when it was the time to enter. /rant



No, I just forgot to do it.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 10, 2018)

PyraMaster said:


> *Week 14:*
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 4.79
> ...


What event???


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 10, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> What event???



oh, sorry.

I forgot to add that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2018)

oops, forgot myself (was busy but still ). The Cubicle Gift Card Lottery: 180 competitors

This weeks winner is number 47! That is *Competition Cuber! Again *


----------



## CubingRF (Apr 12, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> @MatsBergsten will post who the winner is on this thread. And if you do win, he will also PM you and tell you that you won and he will also give you the Gift Card code through PM. Does that make sense?



Partly, this is only pure luck.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 12, 2018)

CubingRF said:


> Partly, this is only pure luck.



You partly understand the gift card lottery?


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 12, 2018)

CubingRF said:


> Partly, this is only pure luck.



Of course it's partly only pure luck, this way, noone can cheat and enter made up times in order to higher chances


----------

